# Aerospace 303, any better?



## AndyA4TDI

Is 303 still regarded as the best engine bay dresser? Thanks


----------



## stonejedi

I think soIt's quality stuff.SJ.


----------



## Will_G

Think the boys at PB now use dressle instead


----------



## Soul boy 68

Will_G said:


> Think the boys at PB now use dressle instead


Is that the AF version? if so I heard it's really good and I will convert to it when I have finished the 303.


----------



## Blueberry

I agree AF Dressle is just slightly better than the oh so impressive 303. Dressle is slightly less sticky and leaves a great looking finish.


----------



## Blueberry

And you can use it in the same way as 303 ie spray it on, leave for a few hours, then buff it up.


----------



## nbray67

Not used 303 but when I was looking for a dressing it was this or AF Dressle, plumped for Dressle and it's great stuff, spray and leave or slightly buff if req'd.


----------



## camerashy

I'm moving to Dressle once my 303 is used up


----------



## svended

I've used 303 for years now. I used to think it was expensive but if you look around you can find it cheap enough but even at full price it's a great product.


----------



## Ebbe J

Durability of 303 Aerospace isn't exactly good - it basically rinses off with just water. A similar looking - but formulated to offer resistance to water, normal pH-neutral car wash shampoos etc. is Einszett/1Z Tiefenpfleger. I've been using it on engines for some time now, and durability is very good. 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## ffrs1444

What about AS Finish


----------



## Soul boy 68

camerashy said:


> I'm moving to Dressle once my 303 is used up


I will be doing exactly the same thing. :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete

I found A303 to be all hype and little substance. I went back to my trusty
Finish Kare 108AS and / or its thicker brother Finish Kare #350

Regards,
Steve


----------



## IanG

Lowiepete said:


> I found A303 to be all hype and little substance. I went back to my trusty
> Finish Kare 108AS and / or its thicker brother Finish Kare #350
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Totally agree with Steve FK108AS is very good and it's priced well


----------



## -Raven-

AndyA4TDI said:


> Is 303 still regarded as the best engine bay dresser? Thanks


For spray on walk away it's still the best IMO.

If you want a wipe on dressing, take a look at a nano one such as TacSystem SEAL or CarPro PERL etc. :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B

Autoglym Rubber and Vinyl care is a very under-rated product. I've used it for years in the engine bay with great results.


----------



## Joech92

Dressle over 303 everyday.


----------



## mazstar

I much prefer PERL 3:1 compared to 303, it's less greasy/oily and smells much nicer.


----------



## Kimo

Nice bump lol

I like dressle but car pro perl I applied at last years waxstock and when I came to prepping the bay this year it was still beading, impressive


----------



## Scooby0775

Dressle for me !


----------



## ffrs1444

AS finish much better and last longer the AF


----------



## GC#65

I had a sample of Scholl Concepts NEO Polymer Protection in the last ever Waxybox.
Used it on my wife's car's engine.
Really easy spray on, leave a while, buff off, leaving a decent satin finish.
Still going strong after 3 months.


----------



## realist

As finish for me too, can't beat it for the price:thumb:


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

Would like to try the Scholl product, still highly rate AG vinyl and rubber care!


----------



## lemansblue92

I agree AG vinyl and rubber care does a brilliant job cant justify buying anything else whilst a have half a bottle remaining, i'm just going to have to blitz my bay with it weekly so i can try this:


----------



## rsblue

Autosmart finish for me all day!!!


----------



## 4d_dc2

As finish for me too. Spray on and close the bonnet job done.


----------

